# The Biggest Cruise Ship On The Seas



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

www.royalcaribbean.com/cruise-ships/symphony-of-the-seas







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_of_the_Seas


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't think I'd ever take a cruise. I saw some videos of ships in rough seas.....furniture sliding all over. Scary.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

Have gone on a 10 day cruise some years back in the   Caribbean ..  it was okay.  Nothing bad happened ,    but that was enough crusing  for me.
These  HUGE cruise ships just don't interest me  at all.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 6, 2020)

I agree about the huge ships. I have been on almost 50 cruises, especially as we got older, it fit our lifestyle. We do not do "booze cruises", or ones that leave from Florida into the Caribbean.
We dislike flying so much that our last 2 cruises to Hawaii and Alaska were round trip from LA. We had booked a cruise for mid March this year, but it was cancelled the day before we were to leave. We are reluctant to cruise again, but time will tell.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 6, 2020)

I absolutely loathe those big cruise ships.  Never again, as the saying goes.  I'll fly any day of the week.  I had to fly when I was a flight nurse in the AF and flying has never bothered me at all.  Had some close calls, but it goes with the territory.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2020)

My immediate reaction is what fresh hell is this?  I'm afraid ships that large are just too big for me.  I don't mind a large ship, I just don't like the number of people on the cruise.  The biggest ship I've been on is the Liberty of the Seas and its capacity 3600 passengers is 2000 fewer that the Symphony.

Getting on and off of the Liberty was a pain and I'm sure the Symphony would be even worse.

The only thing that appeals to me on those ships are the large climbing walls they have, but that wouldn't be enough to get me to pay for such a cruise.  I might take a free cruise on the ship but it would depend on how many days it was out and how many of those were port days.

I've been cruising 10 times and generally like it but don't like going to the same places I've been before so.  My favorite cruise was a Celebrity cruise to Antarctica where we cruised along the Antarctic peninsula.  However I've loved most of our cruises.  My least favorite was two weeks (two separate cruises combined into one) in the Caribbean.  It was just a bit too boring overall for me.


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

One of these days, there's going to be a cruise ship so large that its bow will be tied up in Miami and it's stern will be sitting in the Nassau harbor.   It'll be called "The Giant Floating Restaurant of the Seas" and you'll need to take a bullet train to get from your cabin to the dining room (of which there are 625).   

It'll take three days to get everyone on and the same to get everyone off, so there's only one day "at sea" and since it's too large to actually sail anywhere, that's only a symbolic term.  

There will be 40 Olympic size pools and 120 hot tubs, but it won't make any difference since you won't be able to shoehorn your body into any of them.

(I ripped this concept off from my favorite humor writer Dave Barry, who once sent me a postcard saying that I was seriously sick in the head and should seek immediate psychiatric attention.  It was meant as a compliment, I think.  Love you, Dave!)


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)

We took a 7 day cruise, a few years ago, on the Freedom of the Seas. Almost as large as this one. Would love to go one this one, but disease can run rampant on these ships. Not a good time for a cruise.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> My immediate reaction is what fresh hell is this?  I'm afraid ships that large are just too big for me.  I don't mind a large ship, I just don't like the number of people on the cruise.  The biggest ship I've been on is the Liberty of the Seas and its capacity 3600 passengers is 2000 fewer that the Symphony.
> 
> Getting on and off of the Liberty was a pain and I'm sure the Symphony would be even worse.
> 
> ...


How about "A three hour tour"?   LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

They are terrible polluters as well.




Pappy said:


> We took a 7 day cruise, a few years ago, on the Freedom of the Seas. Almost as large as this one. Would love to go one this one, but disease can run rampant on these ships. Not a good time for a cruise.


For several years that I've been aware of, there have been various viruses and sickness on these cruises. I would never chance it. 

You must have been on the "Love Boat", Pappy


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2020)

My parents have probably been on about 50 cruises. They’ve travelled the world and have thoroughly enjoyed every one of them with pictures of them all. 

They’ve loved the food, drinks, entertainment , service and all the activities available. They loved these cruises so much that when my mom was being hospitalized 24/7 after her stroke my dad was absolutely certain that going on a cruise was just what they needed. When I mention my moms condition he’d just say that all the ships have a doctor on board. 

This just shows how completely different I am compared to my parents because even if I won a 2 week all inclusive trip, I’d have to pass. While I love the water, being on board with so many people all at once is so overwhelming that I’d hate it. I’d rather go roughin’ it ⛺️ camping


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

When cruising was stopped d/t Covid19, the seaports began to cleanse. Sea creatures spawned and returned. 

Venice

 



I do understand how the merchants need the tourist income, but the ecology and long term survival of this city can do without these behemoths.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2020)

It looks like there will possibly be a bigger ship next year, the Carnival Mardi Gras.  It holds 1000 more passengers than the Symphony and has a rollercoaster.  I say possibly because I'm not sure that cruise lines will be completing their plans as scheduled.

https://www.carnival.com/cruise-ships/mardi-gras.aspx#home


----------



## Leann (Sep 6, 2020)

I've been on many cruises and have plans to go on one next year. I like them but don't love them so I'm fine with the idea that I'll take one last trip on one of these mega ships then be done with it.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 6, 2020)

Uncle Sam gave me two cruises on his  troop ships in the early sixties.
Just like you see in the movies of WW II, packed asshole to elbow.
A really great time was had by all:
The ship threw a prop-we got to spend 14 days on our second luxurious cruise

All troops topside for  two hours from 9-11 A.M. so the troop compartments could be cleaned.
The   weather was wonderful on the Atlantic in January.  I don't know how cold it was, but it was the coldest I've ever been.

The event that i remember the most was while standing on deck for two hours, the dependents which were quartered on the top part of
the ship, where they had cabins would come out on the upper deck and stare at the animals.
We were a raggy-assed bunch unshaven, filthy (when the ship threw it's prop, the crew had to shut all water off to the troops-no showers, no shaving...)  
I have two memories, the ladies and children on the  top deck pointing and laughing at a particular scruffy troop
and the waves in the North Atlantic in Winter.

I don't think I'll ever get on a ship again.


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

I love cruises. I haven't been on a lot of them but I've thoroughly enjoyed them (well, except for the one on which the Spousal Equivalent was deathly ill and was in the infirmary for most of the trip and the Disney cruise with the 3000 runny-nosed little rugrats, one of which gave me the flu).  

I look forward to cruising again, but not until this whole Covid thing is in the past.  I have no desire for a cruise where they won't let me off the ship.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They are terrible polluters as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we lucked out. A beautiful cruise with calm weather and the whole family together.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Could not pay me to go on a cruise. Nowhere, no way.


----------

